# Golden Promise



## goossey (6/8/06)

Hello fellow brewers,

I am interested in scoring some Golden Promise. My usual supplier, G & G, don't stock it anymore. I have Googled the name but can't seem to find any retailers stocking it. So tell me, where can one score some GP?

Goossey


----------



## berazafi (6/8/06)

I have a bag if you want, look at the bulk buy for pricing, i think from memory it was $60


----------



## ausdb (6/8/06)

goossey said:


> Hello fellow brewers,
> 
> I am interested in scoring some Golden Promise. My usual supplier, G & G, don't stock it anymore. I have Googled the name but can't seem to find any retailers stocking it. So tell me, where can one score some GP?
> 
> Goossey



Cryer malts import the Bairds GP but it is pretty thin on the ground ATM I have been told as a shipment is on the way

Darren who posts here organises buys in Adelaide of their range or if you are in Perth try Neville at Gryphon brewing


----------



## goossey (6/8/06)

Thanks Berazafi, the price is good but I was hoping to get around 5 kg initially for 1 brew. I may then be looking for a larger quantity if the results are good. 

Goossey


----------



## goossey (6/8/06)

Gidday Ausdb, I am in northern Vic. I had a look at Cryer Malt's website but there was no mention of GP. I could not find any contact details for Gryphon Brewing. Is that a retail outlet? If so, do you have contact details.

Goossey


----------



## Darren (6/8/06)

Goossey,

GP is a seasonal malt so it is not always available, hence wht hot on the Cryer website. The GP that Beraz is selling is as fresh as it gets. Came off the boat about three weeks ago.

cheers

Darren


----------



## GMK (6/8/06)

i got a bag from Darren...

If u dont have any luck - i can spare/send you up some to try out for a brew.


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (6/8/06)

David Cryer has fresh stock in the country now.


----------



## berazafi (7/8/06)

I can probably spare 5kg of my own if needed

Dave


----------



## goossey (7/8/06)

Thank you Kenny & Dave for your kind offers.

Dave, I will take you up on the offer and PM my details etc.

Goossey


----------



## GMK (7/8/06)

No worries Goosey...


----------

